# Some pics from the yard



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

I live on Trinity and have been getting some nice shots with my new camera

Dave


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Nice shots.....*

I like the second the best. Although the first is not to shabby either


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Very nice Going Coastal!*

I really like the first one.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

nice ones, like them all, first and second the best though..

which cam did you get?


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Canon Pwer shot s60 5.0 mega pickels

I'll post some Cabo shots soon

Dave


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

stargazer said:


> I like the second the best. Although the first is not to shabby either


I agrees.... great pics....but i'd druther be sittin in the middle of that 3rd photo........if was sittin in middle of 1st pic would have a pole stuck up my...........uh....well better a pole than my thumb


----------



## ptfisher (Jun 6, 2005)

Wow long pier...how deep is it at the end? Nice pics!


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

How do you get anything done...living that close to the water??? That would be a challenge in and of it's self!! Great pics.

Late,
Cox


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

The pier aint all that long . Like 250' . We ran outta pilings . Its pretty shallow at the end. Waist deep only, Go out another 75'-100' before it gets chest deep. Built it 2 winters ago. 

Tod , Few times a year when everythings right I get to wade in the front yard before I go to work. And a few times ( like sunday) we crank up the light and catch a few. But I live on the winward side of the bay ( N.W) corner so the wind blows in 90% of the time

Dave


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Trinity*

Dave, where do you live? Are you on the north shoreline back by Thompsons? I dont recognize the pier. lol

Zac


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Zac. I'm 1/2 between the spillway and fishers. 

Dave


----------

